# [Python] policycoreutils has unmet requirements[Résolu]

## y351

Bonjour,

Ce matin, en voulant faire une màj, je vois des messages :

```
emerge -uDavN @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for sys-apps/policycoreutils from @system

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "sys-apps/policycoreutils" has unmet requirements.

- sys-apps/policycoreutils-3.0::gentoo USE="pam (split-usr) -audit -dbus" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python3_6 -python3_7"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    any-of ( python_targets_python3_6 python_targets_python3_7 )

(dependency required by "@system" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])
```

```
eselect python list

Available Python interpreters, in order of preference:

  [1]   python3.7

  [2]   python3.6

  [3]   python2.7

  [4]   python3.9 (fallback)

  [5]   python3.8 (fallback)

```

```
eselect python cleanup
```

Si je force sur python_targets_python3_7, il me dit qu'un autre package est aussi concerné...

Le 3.7 est par défaut il me semble.

Du coup, ma màj n'a pas été faite...

```
/etc/portage/package.use
```

```
sys-apps/policycoreutils python_targets_python3_7

sys-fs/btrfs-progs python_single_target_python3_7
```

```
emerge --info    
```

```
Portage 3.0.11 (python 3.7.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/hardened/selinux, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.32-r2, 5.9.11-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.9.11-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-5557U_CPU_@_3.10GHz-with-gentoo-2.7

KiB Mem:    16268860 total,  12263592 free

KiB Swap:    8388604 total,   8388604 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 03 Dec 2020 00:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: da4038c33b2c7684f5766d6e8f1d1089e863e87c

sh bash 5.0_p18

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.34 p6) 2.34.0

ccache version 3.7.12 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p18::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18-r4::gentoo, 3.6.12::gentoo, 3.7.9::gentoo, 3.8.6::gentoo, 3.9.0::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.7.12::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.17.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.20::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.34-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.3.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.32-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts:

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

local

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 10

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fforce-addr -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fforce-addr -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=4 --load-average=4.0 --keep-going=y --with-bdeps=y --complete-graph"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs buildpkg ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch parallel-install

preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox selinux sesandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://local"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X acl amd64 branding bzip2 chroot crypt cryptsetup elogind ffmpeg gnutls hardened iconv icu ipv6 jpeg libglvnd libtirpc logrotate lzma mmx modplug multilib ncurses nls nptl opengl openmp pam pax_kernel pcre perl pic pie png python rea

dline seccomp secure_delete selinux snmp split-usr sse sse2 ssl ssp symlink tcpd unicode wavpack webrsync-gpg xattr xml xtpax zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu

10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon auth

n_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_

config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="load memory syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3

 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rt

cm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS=

"presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2 php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8" PYTHON

_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_8" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="arm x86_64 sparc" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25 ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915 fbdev vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options i

pset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Last edited by y351 on Fri Dec 04, 2020 10:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Python 3.7 vient d'être retiré de portage au profit de la version 3.8 

D'où vient ce package (emerge -pv ... ) ? Son ebuild devrait être adapté pour tenir compte de ce changement.

----------

## y351

 *Quote:*   

> 2020-04-22  Python 3.7 to become the default target

 

Je me suis référé aux news.

```

emerge -pv sys-apps/policycoreutils

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for sys-apps/policycoreutils

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "sys-apps/policycoreutils" has unmet requirements.

- sys-apps/policycoreutils-3.0::gentoo USE="pam (split-usr) -audit -dbus" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python3_6 -python3_7"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    any-of ( python_targets_python3_6 python_targets_python3_7 )

```

 *Quote:*   

> D'où vient ce package (emerge -pv ... ) ? 

 

Je n'ai pas compris.

 *Quote:*   

> Son ebuild devrait être adapté pour tenir compte de ce changement.

 

A priori, pas chez moi, my dernière synchro au dépôt local date d'aujourd'hui.Last edited by y351 on Thu Dec 03, 2020 11:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## y351

J'ai pourtant sélectionné le 3.8 :

```
eselect python list

Available Python interpreters, in order of preference:

  [1]   python3.8

  [2]   python3.7

  [3]   python3.6

  [4]   python2.7

  [5]   python3.9 (fallback)

```

----------

## y351

```
cat /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.chk

Thu, 03 Dec 2020 00:45:01 +0000
```

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu des paquets en ~amd64 ou tout est en "stable" ?

----------

## sdauth

 *y351 wrote:*   

> cat /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.chk
> 
> Thu, 03 Dec 2020 00:45:01 +0000

 

 *Quote:*   

> sys-apps/policycoreutils: Add python3_8 support
> 
> 0826628
> 
> Jason Zaman committed on 3 Dec 2020 03:28:01
> ...

 

Essaie de sync à nouveau, il a été publié juste un peu après, pas de bol   :Surprised: 

----------

## y351

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> As-tu des paquets en ~amd64 ou tout est en "stable" ?

 

Oui, un mixte comme tout le monde.  :Smile: 

----------

## y351

 *sdauth wrote:*   

>  *y351 wrote:*   cat /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.chk
> 
> Thu, 03 Dec 2020 00:45:01 +0000 
> 
>  *Quote:*   sys-apps/policycoreutils: Add python3_8 support
> ...

 

 haha

Merci !

----------

## y351

```
 ll /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp*

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root 32  3 déc.  01:39 /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root 32  3 déc.  01:45 /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.chk

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root 78  3 déc.  01:39 /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.commit

-rw-r--r--. 1 root root 43  3 déc.  01:39 /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.x
```

```
cat /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp*
```

 *Quote:*   

> Thu 03 Dec 2020 12:38:25 AM UTC
> 
> Thu, 03 Dec 2020 00:45:01 +0000
> 
> da4038c33b2c7684f5766d6e8f1d1089e863e87c 1606954489 2020-12-03T00:14:49+00:00
> ...

 

Pas mieux...

Attendons !

----------

## y351

Mon miroir :

 *Quote:*   

> https://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo

 

----------

## y351

J'ai voulu testé en changeant de miroir, mais ce n'est pas mieux :

 *Quote:*   

> rsync://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/

 

```
cat /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp*
```

 *Quote:*   

> Thu 03 Dec 2020 12:38:25 AM UTC
> 
> Thu, 03 Dec 2020 00:45:01 +0000
> 
> da4038c33b2c7684f5766d6e8f1d1089e863e87c 1606954489 2020-12-03T00:14:49+00:00
> ...

 

----------

## y351

Sur une autre machine :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Thu 03 Dec 2020 11:38:26 AM UTC
> 
> Thu, 03 Dec 2020 12:00:01 +0000
> ...

 

```
!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "sys-fs/btrfs-progs" has unmet requirements.

- sys-fs/btrfs-progs-5.4.1::gentoo USE="convert python zstd -doc -reiserfs -static -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="-python3_6 -python3_7"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    python? ( exactly-one-of ( python_single_target_python3_6 python_single_target_python3_7 ) )

```

----------

## y351

Re-sync au dépôt et problème résolu avec maintenant une visibilité de la migration vers python 3.8.

----------

## xaviermiller

Merci pour ton retour !

----------

